# Coat recommendations



## bunkie (Nov 26, 2009)

It's cold in WA. Who knew. :lol: And this year we're supposed to have a terrible winter. I have some volly gigs where I'm going to be outside and need some recommendations on a coat I can keep warm _and_ work in. Would need to be able to sew patches on it, waterproof would be fantastic. Ya'll have any recommendations for me?


----------



## Achromatic (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll try to find out what the ones we use are. Awesome. Waterproof. Not too heavy, not too light, just right. Have to go into the station tomorrow...


----------



## bunkie (Nov 27, 2009)

Achromatic said:


> I'll try to find out what the ones we use are. Awesome. Waterproof. Not too heavy, not too light, just right. Have to go into the station tomorrow...



Thanks! That certainly helps having a local tested coat!


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 27, 2009)

*Field Jacket with liner.*

If I had the money, I'd try out some of the coats offered by Duluth Trading Co.


----------



## trevor1189 (Nov 27, 2009)

Elbeco is pretty much a uniform standard around here. Might want to check out what they have.


----------



## frdude1000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have the Rothco EMS Storm Jacket.  Its warm and waterproof and it is ems marked.  It is best when it is layered with a sweatshirt underneath, but it will keep u warm.  GET THIS ONE.  Its also a great price for 50.  

http://www.specopstactical.com/nylon-hooded-storm-jacket-navy-blue-p-4030.html


----------



## Achromatic (Nov 29, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Thanks! That certainly helps having a local tested coat!



These are what most of our guys use. Very nice.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Had nylon "Rhinohide" coats once*

So stiff when they got cold they would push up around your ears when you sat down. Very resistant to mechanical damage and somewhat water repellant.


----------



## resq330 (Nov 30, 2009)

Spiewak or Tactical 5.11


----------



## bunkie (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate all the help! I've been looking at this one but I can't figure out which size to get and the seller was absolutely no help when I asked for measurements. Like the length of the sleeve gives me an idea about anything else. Jee, thanks! :glare:


----------



## el Murpharino (Nov 30, 2009)

Blauer makes good products, but I wouldn't want anything with the fuzzy collar - tough to clean.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 30, 2009)

bunkie said:


> It's cold in WA. Who knew. :lol: And this year we're supposed to have a terrible winter. I have some volly gigs where I'm going to be outside and need some recommendations on a coat I can keep warm _and_ work in. Would need to be able to sew patches on it, waterproof would be fantastic. Ya'll have any recommendations for me?



move to Florida.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 30, 2009)

EMT Catalog might have something good on there.  http://www.emtcatalog.com/index.php?cPath=22_66&osCsid=opvf20ptb5q2up6oa0805afra7


----------



## bunkie (Nov 30, 2009)

el Murpharino said:


> Blauer makes good products, but I wouldn't want anything with the fuzzy collar - tough to clean.



Thanks! The collar comes off, I wouldn't wear it anyway. It's tacky and would irritate the heck out of my skin. 



firecoins said:


> move to Florida.



No thanks, I dont like being hot.



Nick647 said:


> EMT Catalog might have something good on there.  http://www.emtcatalog.com/index.php?cPath=22_66&osCsid=opvf20ptb5q2up6oa0805afra7



Thanks! Checking it out now.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 30, 2009)

I just went ahead and bought the coat I posted. I'll let ya'll know how I like it. Thanks again.


----------

